# 'Da Jock's MassQuest Journal



## da jock (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, I went from being 22yo @ 137lb punk rock guy- got the nerve to join Golds- and am now a 30yo 173lb w/apprx 12%BF (was 180lbs, but cut some BF%) Need to kick it up & gain 10>20lbs, have been @ a plateau for prolly 3 years. I keep getting more defined & thicker looking, but need to be disciplined to pack on new mass!
A couple recent gym days...

11/28-----------------
///// Back/Bi's ///////////

13min 1.8mi Stairclimber

Seated Rows:
125x10, 150x6, 162.5x6(drop2 100x5), 162.5x5(drop2 125x5)

Dips Station Leg Lifts: X15, X10

Inclined DB Curls: 45x9, X7, X6

EZ/Curl Deadlifts: 180x6, X5, 190 X5, X4 (drop2 90x10)

Oblique/crunches: X17, X15, X10 Ea Side

Close Grip EZ/curls: 90x8, X8,x7

V-crunches: X15, X12

- Circuit------
Med Grip Pull Ups(to Failure): X7,x5
Close Parallel Grip Pull Ups: X5, X5
Reverse Grip Ez/cable Curls: 80x10, X8, 90x6, X6
Hanging Leg Lifts: X10, X10 
-------------------------

11/22----------------------
//////// Chest/Delts ///////

10 Min 1.6 Mi Stairclimber

Inclined DB Press: 55x13, 65x11, 70x9, 70x9

Seated DB Press: 50x14, 55x9, 55x9, 55x6

Flat DB Press: 80x9, X7, X5 (drop2 70x4) 
---
DELT DB Laterals....
Front: 25x10, X7,x7
Side: 25x7, 25x5, 20 X8
Back: 15x9, 15x7, 20x6, 20x6
Hanging Leg Lifts: X17, X9
-------

Smith Machine Military Press: 90x10, X7, X7
Oblique/crunches: X20, X13, X9, X9 Ea. Side


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 29, 2004)

what's your diet like?


----------



## da jock (Nov 30, 2004)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> what's your diet like?


Ahh, why'd you have to ask that? My diet has sucked, so I can't really complain about not gaining mass! Gonna change tho'! Just started protein shakes again,which should help, I eat alot of calories otherwise.

///////// CHEST/TRAPS /////////////

10 MIN 1.4MI STAIR CLIMBER

INCLINED DB PRESS: 60X10, 65X8, 70X7,75X7

DB SHRUGS: 55X10, 65X8, 75X7, 80X6

DIP STATION LEG LIFTS: X15, X11, X10

OLYMPIC BB/BENCH PRESS: 140X8, X7, X5

OBLIQUE/CRUNCH: X17,X12,X10 EA. SIDE

SMITH MACHINE SHRUGS:
FRONT: 200X7, X5, X5
BEHIND/BACK: 110X9, X7, 90 X10, X8


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Luck   

What part of NY are you in?  I'm from Utica.


----------



## da jock (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Good Luck
> 
> What part of NY are you in?  I'm from Utica.



Greater (lesser?) Buffalo, lived for quite a while @ NYC also....


----------



## da jock (Dec 2, 2004)

///////// Tri/delts////////////

10min 1.4mi Stairclimber

Seated Arnold&reg Db Press: 50x13, 55x10, 55x8, 60x6, 60x3

Weighted Bench Dips: 50x17, 60x8,70x8, 80x7, 80x6

Dips Station Leg Lifts: X17, X12, 

One Hand French Db Xt (forced Reps W/free Hand):
50 X10, X7, X7 Ea.

Delt Laterals (2 Sec Static Hold)...
Back: 20 X10, X7, X7, X5
Side: 25 X7, X7, X5
Front: 25 X11, X10, X6 

Oblique/crunch: X18, X12, X12, X10

Db Skull Crushers (forced Reps W/free Hand): 40x10, X8, X6 

Smith Machne Military Press: 90 X10, X7, X6


----------



## da jock (Dec 4, 2004)

//////////// Bi/back///////////

13min 2mi Stairmaster

Seated Row:
137x12, 150x8, 162.5 X6(drop2 100x8), 162.5x5 (drop2 125x5)

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X12, X8, X8

Inclined Db Curls: 45 X8, X8, X6

One Arm Db Rows: 60 X9, 60x8, 65x8, 65 X6

Reverse Grip Ez/curls: 75x9, X9, X7

Oblique/crunches: X16, X12, X10

Thors Hammer Db Rotations: 20 X11, X9, X9, X6

Close Grip Ez/curls: 90x8, X7, X5

Bench V-crunches: X14, X12, X11

Ez/curl Deads: 180 X6, X5, X5 (drop2 90 X8)


----------



## da jock (Dec 10, 2004)

--Haven't lifted in 6 days aghhhh! -----

//////// CHEST/TRAPS /////////////

10 MIN 1.45 MI STAIRCLIMBER

INCLINED DB PRESS: 50 X13, 60X10, 70X9, 70X8

DB SHRUGS: 50X15, 60X11, 70 X8, 85 X5

OLYMPIC BB/BENCH: 140 X5, X5, X4, 90X11

OBLIQUE/CRUNCHES: X18, X11, X11, X12

RACK SHRUG: 160 X5, X5, X4, 90 X12

V- CRUNCH: X18, X12, X12

BEHIND THE BACK/SMITH SHRUG: 110X12, X10, X9, X9

DECLINED BB PRESS: 90 X12, 140X 5, X4, X5


----------



## da jock (Dec 11, 2004)

//////// Back /////////////

10 Min 1.7 Mi Stairmaster

Seated Row: 
150 X12, 150x9 162.5 X7(drop To 125x5), 162.5x5(drop2 100x11)

One Arm Db Row: 65x10, 65x8, 70x6, 70x6

Oblique/crunch: X17, X9, X10

Ez Curl/deadlifts: 200x5, 200x4, 180 X5, 180x5

Wieghted Decline Crunch: 25 X19, 25 X11, 25x8

Close Parallel Grip Pull Ups: X10, X7, X5


----------



## da jock (Dec 17, 2004)

/////////// Bi/tri///////////

10 Min 1.5mi Stairclimber

Inclined Db Curls: 45x7, X6, X6, X4

Weighted Bench Dips: 60x11, 70x9, 80x8, 80x8, 80x5

Oblique/crunches: X15, X11, X12, X10

----- Circuit--------
Reverse Grip Ez/curls: 70x7, X7, X5,x5

Db Skull Crushers: 45x10, X9, X7 Ea. (forced Reps/free Hand)

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X13, X10, X8
------------------------

Close Grip Ez/curls: 90x8, X6, X5

Cable Reverse Grip Ez/curl  Pulldown: 110x12, 120x10, 120x9

Chin Ups: X9, X7, X6 (to Failure,2sec Static Hold)

Thors Hammer Db Rotations: 20x8, X8, X8, X6


----------



## da jock (Dec 19, 2004)

//////// Chest/traps//////

11 Min 1.8mi Starimster

Flat Db Bench: 60x13, 75x8, 75x8, 80x7,80x7

Db Shrugs: 60x15,75x9, 75x8, 80x6, 80x4

Inclined Bb Press: 70 X14, 90x7, 90x6, 70x12

Behind The Back/plate Shrugs (fast/warm Ups)
25x18, 25 X12, X12

Hanging Leg Lifts: X15, X11, X9, X8

Smith Machine Shrugs...
Front: 200x6, 200x5, 180x10, 180x8
Back: 110x10, 110x8, 90 X12, 90x10

Decline Dbb Press: 90x13, 110x7, 110x6, 110x5

Oblique/crunches: X12, X9, X8


----------



## da jock (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks, haven't lifted in a week!!!!!
I FEEL FAT!!

\\\\\\\\\\\\ BACK/BI'S///////////////

13MIN 2.14 MI STAIRMASTER

INCLINED DB CURLS: 45X9, X7, X6

ONE ARMED DB ROWS: 45X13, 60X9, 70 X7, 70X6

DEADS W/EZ CURL BAR: 180X6, 180X5, 190X6, 190X4

DIP STATION LEG LIFTS: X14, X10, X6

CLOSE GRIP EZ CURLS: 90 X7, X6, X5, X6

OBLIQUE/CRUNCHES: X14, X10, X9

MED GRIP PULL UPS (2 FAILURE): X9, X6, X4 

THORS HAMMER DB ROTATIONS: 20 X12, X10, X10 ,X6

CABLE/MED GRIP ROWS: 130X9, X9, X6

CHIN-UPS: X6, X4, X4


----------



## da jock (Dec 27, 2004)

///////// Chest/tri???s////////

13min 1.8 Mi Stairmaster

Flat Db Press: 55x13, 65x10, 75x8, 80x7, 80x6

Bench Dips: X16, X12, 55x10, 55x10, 65x8

Cable Ez Curl Reverse Grip Pull Downs: 
130x10, 130x8(drop2 80x6), 130x7(drop2 80x8) 

Hanging Leg Lifts: X12, X12, X8

Inclined Db Press: 60x10, X8, X8

Oblique Crunch: X14, X10, X9, X9

Db Skull Crushers (forced Reps W/free Hand): 45x7, X7, X5

Declined Bb Press: 90x10, X8, X8


----------



## da jock (Jan 1, 2005)

///////////// Back/delts//////////

11min 1.8 Mi Stairclimber

Seated Db Press: 50x12, 55x8, 60x6(drop2 35x8), 60x4(drop2 35x6)

One Arm Db Row: 50x13, 60x10, 70x8, 75x5, 75x4

Ez Curl Bar/deads: 180 X6, X 6, X 5, X 5

Oblique Crunches: X 14, X 10, X 10, X 9

Smith Machine Military Press: 90x12, 100x7, 100x7, 100x4

Med Grip Pull Ups: X7, X6, X4

V- Crunches: X12, X12, X8

Back Delt Db Laterals: 20x10, X10, X6


----------



## da jock (Jan 2, 2005)

///////////  Traps/chest //////////

11 Min 1.8 Mi Stairmaster

Inclined Db Press:
55x13, 65x12, 70x8 (drop2 35x8), 75x6 (drop2 35x5)

Db Shrugs: 55x15, 70x8, 75 X7, 80x7, 80x5

Flat Db Press: 80x7, X7, X5

Smith Machine/behind Back Shrug: 110x9, X9, X7

Crunches: X12, X10, X10

Rack Bb Shrug:  160x7, 170x7, X5, X5

Oblique/crunches: X16, X12, X10

Declined Bb Press: 90 X14, X10, X7


----------



## da jock (Jan 6, 2005)

////////// Bi/tri ///////////////

11min 1.8 Mi Stairmaster

Tri/close Grip Bench Press: 70 X13, X8, X9, X8 

Seated Db Curls: 45x10, X7, X7, X5

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X15, X12, X8

French Db Xt: 70x14, X12, 75 X10, X10

Reverse Grip Ez Curl: 80 X7, X6, 70 X8, X7

Thors Hammer Db Rotation: 20 X11, X9, X9 X8

Close Grip Ez Curl: 90 X9, X7, X6

Oblique Crunches: X16, X12, X12, X11

Reverse Grip Ez Curl Push Down: 110 X11, X11, X7

Chin Ups: X9, X7, X5


----------



## da jock (Jan 9, 2005)

Saturday-----

/////////  Chest /delts  ///////////

11min 1.75 Mi Stairmaster

Inclined Db Press: 60x12, X10, 70 X8, X7

Seated Db Press: 55x7, X7, 60 X6, X5

Bench Press: 140 X9, X9, X7 90 X12

Oblique/crunch: X15, X10, X9

Delt Db Laterals:
Front : 25x11, X9, X7
Side: 25 X8, X6, X6 15x10
Back: 15 X10, X8, X6 

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X12, X8, X8

Declined Bench: 110x8, X8, X6

V-crunches: X10, X7, X7

Smith Mchn/military Press: 100x8, X6, X5


----------



## da jock (Jan 9, 2005)

/////////// Chest/traps ///////

9min 1.8mi Stairclimber

One Arm Db Rows: 55x12, 65x10, X8, X5

Db Shrugs: 55x13, 65x10, 75x9, 80x6

Seated Row: 150x11, X8, 162.5 X7, X6 (drop2 112x10)

V-crunch: X16, X12, X12, X10

Smith Machine----
Behind Back Shrug: 110x10, X8, X6
Reg Shrug: 200x5, 180x5, 180x4 (drop2  90x11)

Straight Arm Pull Over: 80 X10, X8, 70 X13


----------



## da jock (Jan 15, 2005)

///////// Bi/delts /////////

11min 1.7mi Starimaster

Inclined Db Curls: 35x10, 40x7, 40x6, 45x5

Oblique/crunches: X17, X13, X10

Seated Db Press: 50 X7, 50 X7, 55x6

Reverse Grip Ez/curl: 70x10, X7, X6

Wieghted Crunch: 35x18, X16, X13

Db Laterals...
Front: 25 X10, X8, X6
Side: 25x8, X6, X5 (drop2 20x6)
Back: 15x9, X7, X7, 20 X5

Close Grip Ez Curls: 90x8, X6, X6

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X12, X12, X8


----------



## da jock (Jan 16, 2005)

/////////////// Back/traps /////////////

12min 1.8mi Stairmaster

Seated Row:
137x12,150 X8, 162.5x7 (drop2 112x8), 162.5x5 (drop2 112x7)

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X18, X12, X10

Smith Machine-----
Shrugs: 180 X6, X5, X5,x4
Behind/back Shrugs: 110x9, X9, X7,5
V-crunches: X12, X12, X6

Deads W/ez Curl Bar: 180 X6, X5, X5 190 X5

One Arm Row: 60 X13, 65 X9, 65x8

Weighted Crunches: 35 X19, X13, X12

Db Shrugs: 75 X10, X8, X6


----------



## da jock (Jan 19, 2005)

Monday 1/17----

/////// Chest/tri /////////////

12 Min 1.7 Mi Stairclimber

Inclined Db Press: 60 X8 X6, 65 X7, X6

French Xt:
70x14, X14(40 Kickbck X8), 75 X10 (40 Kickbck X8), 75x7 (40 Kickbck
X6)

Bench Press: 140x6, X5, X4, X4

Oblique/crunch: X16, X14, X9

Db Skull Crushers: 45 X9, X8, X5

V-crunches: X15, X15, X10

Reverse Grip Cable Ezcurl Push Downs: 110x10, X10, X8

Declined Bb Bench: 130 X8, X6, X5


----------



## da jock (Jan 20, 2005)

///////// Bi/delts ///////////

11min 1.5mi Stairclimber

Inclined Db Curls: 40x11, 45x8, 50x8, 50 X5

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X13, X10, X10

Seated Arnold&reg Db Press: 50 X8, 55x8, 55x6, 55x4

Oblique Crunches: X12, X12, X10

Reverse Grip Ez Curls: 70 X7, 80 X7, 80 X6, 80 X4

Delt Db Laterals....
Back:  20 X10, 25 X8, 25 X 6, 15 X8
Side: 20x8, 25x6, 25x5
Front: 20 X11, 25x8, 25x6

Cl0se Grip Ez Curls: 90x9, 90 X7, 90x5, 90x4

Weighted Crunches: 35x15, X14, X12

Smith/mcn Military Press: 110x8, 110x6, 110x5, 90 X8


----------



## da jock (Jan 22, 2005)

//////////// Back/traps ////////////

11min 1.85 Mi Stairmaster

Seated Row:
150x9, 162.5x7, 162.5 X6(drop2 125x8),175x5, 175x5(drop2 125x6)

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X16,x12,x11

Rack Shrugs: 160x7, 160x5, 160x6, 90x10

One Arm Db Row: 55x10, 60 X9, 60x8

Smith/mchn Behind/back Shrug: 110x8,110 X8, 110 X7

Straight Arm Db Pullover: 75x13, 75x10, 75x9

V-crunches: X17, X13, X11

Parallel Grip Pull Ups: X10, X7, X5


----------



## da jock (Jan 22, 2005)

ATri/Calf pic!


----------



## da jock (Jan 24, 2005)

//////////// Chest/tri //////////

10 Min 1.5 Mi Stairmaster

Inclined Db Press: 55x20, 65x11, 70 X8, 70 X6

Dip Station Leg Lift: X16, X10, X10

French Db Xt: 70 X15, 75 X8, 80 X9, 80 X8

Bench Press: 140x7, 140 X5, 140 X5, 90 X11

Oblique/crunch:  X12, X8, X7

Db Skull Crushers (forced Reps W/free Hand): 45 X8, 45x6, 45 X6

Weighted Crunch: 35 X20, X16, X10

Reverse Grip Ez Curl Push Downs: 120 X11, 130 X9, 140 X9


----------



## da jock (Jan 29, 2005)

//////////// Back/bi //////////////

12min 1.9mi Stairmaster

Seated Db Curls: 40 X13, 45x8, 50 X8, 50 X6

One Arm Db Row: 60 X12, 65x9, 65x7, 70x 6

Seated Row:
162.5x9, 175x7 (drop2 125x5), 175x5 (drop2 112x5), 175x4 (drop2 112x5)

Hanging Leg Lifts: X12, X8, X6

Deads (w/ez Curl Bar): 190x6, 190x4, 190x4, 160x8

Bi / Ez Curl: 90 X10, X 8, X 7

Oblique/crunch: X13, X10, X10

Thors Hammer: 20 X12, X8, X 8

Reverse Grip Bb Curl: 70 X9, X7, X 6

V-crunch: X11, X8, X7


----------



## da jock (Jan 31, 2005)

//////// Chest/tri //////////////////

11min 1.9 Mi Stairmaster

Flat Db Press: 60 X11, 70 X9, 85 X6, X5, X4

Dip Station Leg Lifts: X12, X10, X9

French Db Xt: 70 X13, 80 X10, X8, X6

Inclined Db Press: 60 X10, X7, X7, X5

Oblique Crunch: X13, X10, X8

Reverse Grip Cable Push Down: 140 X10, X 8, X5, 110x10

Declined Bb Press: 130 X7, X5, X5(drop2 90 X11)

Hanging Leg Lift: X14, X8, X8


----------

